# Is it normal for goats horns to move or snap ?



## Boersandpygmy (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello 

I hope you could help me as I feel absolutely horrendous that one of my goats is hurt. I have two 6 month old girls they have moved into a new stable and I think it’s a bit dusty so they have runny noses so before I moved them I needed to wipe their noses.

when I got hold of one of the girls she caught her horn behind my arm and it’s actually moved she’s screamed with pain and now she had one horn sticking up. Is this normal for young goats horns to move ?  She seems ok now there was a tiny bit of blood I’ve cleaned with antibiotic spray she’s eating and drinking ok.

im just so upset at the thought she was hurt but now im petrified of going anywhere near their horns. I’ve googled to see if this is normal but can’t find any information anywhere.

would you advise I call the vet or just leave the horn alone.
Thanks so much


----------



## Chickengirl123 (May 22, 2021)

In my Experience goat horns are not supposed to move. I would call the vet.


----------



## Alaskan (May 24, 2021)

I too second the "super odd"

My horned goats horns were solidly attached to her head, no wiggling at all. 

We could grab her by her horns and yank... zero movement.


----------



## Chickengirl123 (Jun 6, 2021)

Update?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 8, 2021)

It was likely not actual horns and probly scurs, scurs move horns do not. Hopefully they do update us.


----------



## Boersandpygmy (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi all thank you so much for all your replies. We had the vet out, she said she could see an old crack in the horn and believes that this was a pre existing injury she had before we got her, which had just started to heal and that’s why it moved. The good news is that her horn is very wonky but healing, we just have to be very careful she does not knock it as you can see the crack quite clearly !


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 13, 2021)

Boersandpygmy said:


> Hi all thank you so much for all your replies. We had the vet out, she said she could see an old crack in the horn and believes that this was a pre existing injury she had before we got her, which had just started to heal and that’s why it moved. The good news is that her horn is very wonky but healing, we just have to be very careful she does not knock it as you can see the crack quite clearly !


Thank you very much for the update. We were curious!


----------



## Boersandpygmy (Jul 13, 2021)

I was quite relieved to know I hadn’t caused the horn to move it was so awful when it happened but touch wood she seems very happy and the horn is healing


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 13, 2021)

Boersandpygmy said:


> I was quite relieved to know I hadn’t caused the horn to move it was so awful when it happened but touch wood she seems very happy and the horn is healing


Far as my experience goes it would be impossible for you to manually break a goats horns with your hands, so dont worry.


----------

